# Ruben Patterson Waived; Richie Frahm Signed



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

maybe more pt for thornton??? hopefully, but knowing dumbleavy, probably not...


let me find the link, give me a second...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: ruben patterson waived...*



> The Clippers today waived forward Ruben Patterson in a move aimed at creating roster flexibility.


link


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: ruben patterson waived...*

He had been playing badly - though 16 minutes a game isn't really enough time to show much


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: ruben patterson waived...*



Krstic All Star said:


> He had been playing badly - though 16 minutes a game isn't really enough time to show much


hopefully, it was a move to free up some pt for thornton, and maybe we are starting to tank...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: ruben patterson waived...*

Also, wasn't Patterson starting to complain about his lack of PT?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: ruben patterson waived...*



Krstic All Star said:


> Also, wasn't Patterson starting to complain about his lack of PT?


yep, you are right...although, he did help us win a few games, but...i really have no definitive answers right now though...my guess is that there are two main reasons...cassell will probably out for longer than expected and we may need to sign another pg, and dunleavy probably wants to give thornton some more pt...those are my guesses...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: ruben patterson waived...*

Giving Thornton more PT is a much better idea across the board.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: ruben patterson waived...*



Krstic All Star said:


> Giving Thornton more PT is a much better idea across the board.


all of us here on the clipper boards have been wanting this since day one...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: ruben patterson waived...*

absoltely ridiculous. Its dumb to waive someone to give more PT to someone else, you play your best players available. You dont waive cassell to give more time to dickau. There must be something eles going on here behind the scenes. Patterson was one of our best players off of the bench, and about the only one who hustled. Gave so much more than ross, thornton, davis, or anyone else at the SF/PF position. 

Granted, i believe this is the week that the non guranted contracts become guaranteed for the rest of the season, but he was signed for only the minimum, and was MORE than earning his contract. 

Im just curious as to what the behinds the scenes action is. im sure it will come out eventually.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: ruben patterson waived...*

wtf is going on...i would rather waive ross than ru patt


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: ruben patterson waived...*

this is a really stupid move, the Clippers ****ing suck and although Ruben cant shoot he is a good hustle guy and great defender....and even gets offensive boards, at times he seemed like he was the only one out there wanting to play
WHY THE **** WOULD THEY WAIVE HIM??? 
this is really really stupid and one of the stupidest moves (im sure of many more to come) this early in the season

DAMNIT


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: ruben patterson waived...*

meanwhile we have guys like powell who is a waste of a roster spot.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: ruben patterson waived...*

:clap2:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: ruben patterson waived...*

I am so ****ing frustrated right now. Patterson was the ONLY player besides Chris and Corey who I saw giving a full effort every night, and they waive him? They better be signing PJ Brown or Chris Webber if they are going to waive such a serviceable player. I don't get this damn franchise anymore, I just don't. You waive someone who has arguably been your 4th/5th best player this year and the only one full of energy just because you don't want to pay him the minimum?

Something better follow, just better.

Edit: Watch a team pick him up and he puts up 10/8 for them in under 30 minutes.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: ruben patterson waived...*

i'm disappointed that Ruben got waived...he was really the only high energy defensive guy we had...disappointed but not surprised that dunleavy can't figure out how to use his strengths to better our team...matchups don't always translate to wins let alone playing competitively and I think dunleavy just over thinks situations instead of just letting the game flow...case in point: failing to play reuben against miami where his size may have been a crucial factor in slowing down D-Wade...6 minutes in last nite's loss yet 22 & 24 minutes vs SAC & NJN resulted in wins?...coincidence?...i think not...oh well, too late :sad:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: ruben patterson waived...*

i guess i'm the only here not too terribly dissappointed...i want thornton to get more pt, and i want more losses...seems like this move will help in both departments...i'm happy...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: ruben patterson waived...*



bootstrenf said:


> i guess i'm the only here not too terribly dissappointed...i want thornton to get more pt, and i want more losses...seems like this move will help in both departments...i'm happy...


Well, Clippers signed someone else already:


> Guard Richie Frahm, who was cut by the Phoenix Suns before the season, was signed to a non-guaranteed contract to fill the spot on the roster.


Same link, looks like this wasn't for Thornton afterall, but Frahm over Patterson? WTF


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

hilarious. Im happy since it makes us that much worse, but honestly a team who lets patterson go for frahm, you cant really trust their talent evaluation for next years draft and free agency. 

Well, the saga continues of dunleavvy getting either washed up old PG's or journeyman guards who dont belong in the league. If a supposed shooter like frahm couldnt make the suns squad, then i dont know how hes going to help us. He didnt even play in the league last year did he?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> hilarious. Im happy since it makes us that much worse, but honestly a team who lets patterson go for frahm, you cant really trust their talent evaluation for next years draft and free agency.
> 
> Well, the saga continues of dunleavvy getting either washed up old PG's or journeyman guards who dont belong in the league. If a supposed shooter like frahm couldnt make the suns squad, then i dont know how hes going to help us. He didnt even play in the league last year did he?


With the first pick in the 2008 draft, the Los Angeles Clippers select DeMarcus Nelson out of Duke University.

I wouldn't be surprised if that occurs. Hey, who needs Beasley, Budinger, Love, Rose, Gordon, Hibbert, Jordan when you can take Nelson.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: ruben patterson waived...*



bootstrenf said:


> my guess is that there are two main reasons...cassell will probably out for longer than expected and we may need to sign another pg...


To quote Ralph Lawler, "Bingo." 

Cassell's injury must be considerably worse than originally thought. The question now becomes is Richie Frahm the best possible solution today? 

Earl Boykins, Howard Eisley, Gary Payton, John Lucas, Mike Wilks are all available.

Here's a list from hoopshype.com of other PG free agents:

Cory Alexander, Andre Barrett, Troy Bell, Brian Chase, Guillermo Diaz, Eddie Gill, Jermaine Jackson, Jared Jordan, Kevin Kruger, Keith McLeod, Jason Miskiri, Moochie Norris, Kareem Reid, Larry Reid, JR Reynolds, Dawan Robinson, Walker Russell, Erick Strickland, Yuta Tabuse, Donell Taylor, Jamaal Tatum, Marcus Taylor, CJ Watson, Davin White, Corey Williams, Alvin Williams, Jay Williams and Derrick Zimmerman

If they want SG's then why not David Wesley? Others available are: Tariq Abdul-Wahad, Courtney Alexander, Tony Bobbitt, Maurice Carter, Calbert Cheaney, Doug Christie, Derrick Dial, Olu Famutini, Thomas Gardner, Kendall Gill, Dion Glover, Devin Green, Lucious Harris, Antoine Hood, Dontell Jefferson, Kerry Kittles, Keith Langford, Jackie Manuel, Chet Mason, Sammy Mejia, Anthony Peeler, Wesley Person, Doug Thomas, Marcus Williams and Roderick Wilmont


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Dude...this sucks!!! Why do we need Richie Frahm??? Hell...why not sign Markus Carr, former Cal State Northridge PG or Bobby Brown from Fullerton?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

for the Clippers to get rid of Ruben patterson when he was actually contributing to a team that is not doing **** is stupid, but to sign Frahm instead is even more retarded 

what does this guy do anyway? is he a shooter???
and i hope by the time Thornton becomes good the Clippers still have him cuz you can tell right away with his body that one day he will become a 15+ ppg scorer 

and since most of you want to get a high pick in the draft.....let see if we do end up getting a high pick so you guys can regret wanting the Clippers to get good draft position when they are ****ing horrible when it comes to drafting , you guys act like if they have drafted a grip of talent or something in the past years, **** the draft


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If the clippers get a top 3 pick, it would be hard to mess it up, since we have 3 really star guys coming out. Just like last year, had the clippers gotten top 2 pick, they couldnt have messed it up either way.

I dont know about looking at someones body and telling how many points he will score. i think youve been looking at men's bodies too much along with mike smith. LOL. If a good body was all that was needed, then guys like bobby brown, adam haluska, and most other players in/out of the league would be good scorers. 

For thornton to be a good scorer on this team, he will have to change his style of play to fit dunleavvys system more. Hes made some progress since the begining of the year, not chucking as much as he was, but he still has a little ways to go. Hes just now getting to james singleton level, but obviously with the 14th pick in the draft, much more is expected of him.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i know the clippers don't have the best luck in the draft, but in my opinion, there are about 4 can't miss prospects in this draft...rose, beasley, mayo and gordon....simple as that...although, it would be very dumbleavy-esque to take someone like hibbert or koufos....not to mention love or singler...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahah nah im not looking too much at bodies its just when i see Thornton i see a future star, its something about him 
but who knoWs
i wouldnt mind the Clippers getting Mayo 
but i mean besides that chances are really slim we will pick anyone that can help this franchise


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This is really dumb, really really really dumb. Patterson was making the minimum and providing good hustle and defense, the only reason I for waiving him (except the one that gives him a guaranteed contract on Sat.) is either the Clippers are doing a trade or Patterson is being a huge cancer in the locker room. Now the Clippers picked this Frahm so I hope it was because Patterson was being a cancer because there should be no other reason to waive him, absolutely stupid. I hope their is more to the story as to why he got waived. The one good thing is that Thornton will get more time to play and grow.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://clippers.freedomblogging.com/2007/12/13/clippers-waive-patterson/



> The decision Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy gave Thursday for waiving Patterson was that it allows more opportunity for the development of rookie forward Al Thornton.
> 
> In view of the Clippers’ current situation of nine losses in the past 11 games, it makes sense to see how Thornton responds with added playing time and increased responsibilities.
> 
> “I think he is ready for more minutes,” Dunleavy said. “He’s had some great practices for us. We just feel like if he gets consistent minutes…we’ll have to live with some mistakes but overall the benefit…the guy was our leading scorer during the preseason.”





> “(Patterson) was just a casulty of the situation,” Dunleavy said. “We just don’t think we can lock in that 15th spot, with the injuries we’ve had at the point guard spot. We have to be flexible. With Sam being out this length of time, we said to ourselves, ‘What happens now if Brevin or Dan go down?’ We’d have to go out and get another point guard.”


I "guess" two good things can come from this, one is that the Thornton will see more time and the other is the it would seem from the quote that the Clippers want to develop a rookie of theirs. I don't agree with it still since Patterson was an asset and think there is more to it because you don't go out and cut a guy you give 17-20 minutes a game and who gives you good production. This move may be a signal of the direction the management sees the Clippers going.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

This is dumb as hell. Everyone here has pretty much been right on point. You don't cut a guy who is a productive player in your rotation and who brings it every night, espcially when your team is full of players who don't always play hard and play like timid *****es most of the time. We couldn't have at least got a 2nd round pick? And why did you sign the guy in the first place? You already knew that you wanted/needed Thornton to play alot of minutes and that you already had 10 ****in SFs on the team. 

And why not just cut Powell? He sucks, is a waste of a roster spot and probably isn't going to get any better. Potential my ***, if he had that much upside he would have at least been drafted out of college and this wouldn't have been his 4th team in just 3 seasons.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

(QUOTE) I don't agree with it still since Patterson was an asset and think there is more to it because you don't go out and cut a guy you give 17-20 minutes a game and who gives you good production. This move may be a signal of the direction the management sees the Clippers going.[/COLOR][/QUOTE]

i believe you're right weasel...ruben was productive so unless he was causing havoc among his team mates, i can't think of a good reason to waive him...i would rather have a team of ruben's with his energy and enthusiasm then try to piece together a makeshift lineup with has-beens and used-to-wazzits and who dats?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

no offense to any of you guys who are upset about this, but we weren't exaclty championship contenders even with ruben...i think the value of pt to thornton will far outweigh the few meaningless games we might have won with ruben...

again, this is just my opinion...damn, our franchise is in a sorry state of affairs when we are this upset over the loss of ruben "kobe stopper" patterson...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> no offense to any of you guys who are upset about this, but we weren't exaclty championship contenders even with ruben...i think the value of pt to thornton will far outweigh the few meaningless games we might have won with ruben...
> 
> again, this is just my opinion...damn, our franchise is in a sorry state of affairs when we are this upset over the loss of ruben "kobe stopper" patterson...


Yeah the Clippers are bad but Patterson really helped give the Clippers what they need and at a very cheap price. He was one of the hardest if not the hardest working Clipper player out there, 100% hustle for him. Really at this point I am hoping to read something like Patterson was a huge cancer to make me feel better at the move. It doesn't really show a good impression around the league.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Btw anyone know any insight to Richie Frahm? The name sounds familiar but thats about it.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Ill take Rueben back in Milwaukee, he played great for us last year, he hustles plays above average d, and when in the right situation can actually be a decent team player, i dont really get the move for clips but who knows Frahm may be better, besides thorton needs his run. Come back to Milwaukee Rueben, you're already registered here so you wont have to go through the legal hassle.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Doesnt matter the state of the clippers, we can ridicule stupidity. This was a stupid move. Suns are great, but its still stupid to give up their first rounders every year. SPurs are great, its stupid to just waive beno udrih. Timberwolves are terrible, it was stupid to trade davis. Whether youre a great team or a terrible team, stupid moves are stupid moves and deserve to be called out.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Richie Frahm is like a 3 point specialist. That's all I can really remember about him, the blazers had him for a year o_0


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

this is really really stupid! i thought patterson was made for dunleavy because he can play sg sf pf and willing to bang and do the dirty work. 

i would really love to waive ross instead on patterson because of toughness and hustle. ross is just starting to be a liability out there. also, i hate the fact that we cant have a decent 3 point shooter. what happened to mobley and thomas? blah. just frustrated

i know patterson is not going to make us contenders but without him, i think we suck more.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

all you guys guys are calling this a stupid move, but as long as thornton gets his pt, i like this move a lot...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Btw anyone know any insight to Richie Frahm? The name sounds familiar but thats about it.


I remember him scoring 18 against Portland a couple of years back, and know that he played in Italy last season, but that's about it. Didn't he go to Gonzaga?

EDIT: From the Benetton Treviso website, he didn't play much. http://195.56.77.208/player/?id=FRA-RIC-77


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Weasel said:


> Btw anyone know any insight to Richie Frahm? The name sounds familiar but thats about it.


Richie Frahm (born August 14, 1977 in Battle Ground, Washington) is an American professional basketball player.

After he went undrafted following a college career at Gonzaga University and brief overseas stints, among others in the Philippine Basketball Association, the 6'5" (1.96 m) shooting guard signed with the Seattle SuperSonics in 2003, where he played one season, averaging 3.4 points and one rebound per game.

He was then made available in the 2004 expansion draft, where he was selected by the Charlotte Bobcats, but later waived. He was then signed by the Portland Trail Blazers for the 2004-05 season where he averaged 3.8 points and 1.4 rebounds per game.

Frahm joined the Minnesota Timberwolves for the 2005-06 season. He scored 18 points on the season opener against Portland, his former team, but saw very limited action after. The Timberwolves waived him on March 16th. The Houston Rockets claimed Frahm off waivers on March 20th.


After playing the 2006-07 season in Italy with Benneton Treviso[1],He was signed by the Phoenix Suns for the 2007-08 Preseason but was waived on late October[2].

Frahm has recently been signed and replaced Ruben Patterson on the Los Angeles Clippers roster.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richie_Frahm


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> all you guys guys are calling this a stupid move, but as long as thornton gets his pt, i like this move a lot...


Thats not logical reasoning though. Thornton, if he plays like crap again will get benched with or without patterson on the team. Remember when both patterson and maggette were injured, thornton could barely get off of the bench. Regardless of who is on the team, if thornton plays well in his minutes and practice, he will get a couple minutes. Minus patterson, he might get a couple more, but ultimately its thornton himself who will earn the spot on the court. 

Plus, if history is any judge, watch the scrub get minutes right off the bat ahead of him, just like guys like christie, luke jackson, etc. etc. were gettting minutes ahead of proven guys like singleton, etc.

Frahm could only get into the filipino basketball leauge? Holy crap. Thats like the 20th level league in the world. 

Well, lets see if for once in the last few years one of dunleavvy's boneheaded moves actually works out, and frahm becomes some kind of damon jones or something.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

this doesnt make sense we could of traded ruben for something, instead of just letting him go.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

" Originally Posted by bootstrenf View Post
no offense to any of you guys who are upset about this, but we weren't exaclty championship contenders even with ruben...i think the value of pt to thornton will far outweigh the few meaningless games we might have won with ruben...

again, this is just my opinion...damn, our franchise is in a sorry state of affairs when we are this upset over the loss of ruben "kobe stopper" patterson..."


hahahaha 
TRUE but i mean we really suck, offensively especially

and i dont think Thornton will be able to replace everything Ruben brought to the table...
i hope im wrong but lets see....if we win against New Orleans i wont be that pisssed but i still think this is a reallys tupid move lets see what Ralph n Mike Hve to say


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i really dont think how RuPatt take minutes away from Thornton. 

this waive makes it seem like ross is more valueable than RuPatt when Rupatt can take place of Thorn and Ross and if anything it can take place of Thomas in PF position rather then powell. 

RuPatt made it possible to trade maggette for whatever we needed. RuPatt could of been easily our back up for sg and sf position while getting something off maggette.

anyway, dunleavy wanted flexibility and he had it with RuPatt. this waive is just :azdaja:

i am pist because RuPatt is usually out there playing with emotion and we need that since we're losing alot.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

It was a MONEY decision. Plain and simple. He was due some guaranteed money in about a week.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> It was a MONEY decision. Plain and simple. He was due some guaranteed money in about a week.


I don't think that is it. Patterson was making peanuts and the Clippers ended up signing another guy (non-guaranteed but still money away from the bank).


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Frahm played today, but what does he play PG/SG ? ? 
i dont even know if he score tonight


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

We are 1-0 in the Frahm era. He *IS* our savior.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I don't think that is it. Patterson was making peanuts and the Clippers ended up signing another guy (non-guaranteed but still money away from the bank).


 It seems like more than a coincidence. Bad timing by the Clips.


----------

